# Does anyone remember Thruster



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone, Does anyone remember thruster BMX bikes? I had three of them as a kid one was the Timmy Judge replica tri-power frame. I rode those things thousands of miles. I am now looking for an elgin pre 1933


----------



## HaroSport87 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Thruster*

I rode a Thruster tri-power for a bit until I traded it for a Thruster Speed, amongst many other late 70's and early 80's BMX bikes.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Feb 13, 2012)

I put a lot of miles on my old Thruster


----------

